# Im Fernsehen/Mediathek: Der Monsterwaller aus Cham, der "Schierer-Waller"



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

Redaktionell

*Im Fernsehen/Mediathek: 
Der Monsterwaller aus Cham, der "Schierer-Waller" ​*
Es ist noch nicht lange her, da machten drauf aufmerksam, wie sich Waller als Sommerlochthema breitmachen, an Hand eines Artikels von VICE:
Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochhype


Die Redaktion von VICE stellte dazu in einem schönem Satz/Wortspiel fest:


> _Der natürliche Lebensraum des Welses ist das Sommerloch._



Und das, was jetzt gestern im Bayerischen Fernsehen (Abendschau, BR24) um 17 Uhr  30 lief und weiter als Video geguckt werden kann, hatten wir schon vor einer Woche gebracht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Cool - es geht munter weiter.
> Der hier aus der Meldung von gestern soll neben Enten und Bisamratten auch immer wieder kleine Dackel fressen ;-)))
> 
> Der "Schiererwaller" aus Regensburg ist seit 50 Jahren zu Gange!!
> ...



Mit Moos am Buckel, der Schierer-Waller, und Enten, Bisamratten und kleine Dackel fressend!

Und hier gehts nun direkt zum Beitrag in der Mediathek, in dem gestandene bayerische Angler mittels Blinker und Wurmbündel dem Monster, dem "Schierer-Waller", auf die Flossen rücken:




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------

